# DIY t8/t5 reflector



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm making a custom canopy for my tank, and wanted to get rid of my fixtures. To do this, I'm simply going to mount the endcaps and hang the t8's. Reflectors were the only problem. I wasn't about to pay $12 a shot for each reflector (4 bulbs total), so i'm resorting to making my own. They are going to be made from either 24 gauge sheet metal, or roof flashing. All im going to do is cut the material to size for each individual reflector (roughly 3 inches in diameter after they are molded, and 4 feet long), and then spray paint each reflector with metallic chrome spraypaint. The painted material will then be molded to the desired reflector curve, and then screwed into the top of the canopy. This way, i will get the most possible light on my tank, not the top of my canopy, and it will only cost me $20 for all 4 reflectors. 

I'm gonna start this soon, and ill post pics if someone wants me to.

Any comments, questions?


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

I think you may be better off with some white paint. I think it was Hoppy who did some tests that put white paint as a better reflector than even higher grade mylar.


----------



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

I tried some out of flashing like 6 years ago. I shouldn't have bothered. $12 seems cheap to me. I tried painting some silver once, that didn't work either. White is definitely better, as NK says.


----------



## tighidden (Jan 16, 2010)

yeah I want to make my own light hood too so definitely post all your pics.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Will do tighidden. I haven't started yet, but I will be by the end of the week. Still haven't figured out how to bend the reflectors, i know the shape, i just don't know what to use to bend them. Maybe i should get in contact with a metalworker.


----------



## tighidden (Jan 16, 2010)

what shape do you want? circular or the trapazoidal shape? However you want to bend them it would make it easier if you heated it up first in an oven or something to make it more pliable.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Well the shape is actually called a "gullwing", and the oven is a great idea, but the lights/reflectors are 4 feet long... so if i could figure out some way to heat it up that would work, it would make things much easier.


----------



## tighidden (Jan 16, 2010)

If your willing to spend a little on a blow torch that could help get the job done. They have them here http://hand-tools.hardwarestore.com/69-407-torch-kits.aspx from 16-30 dollars. I've never used one but my dad had an old one in the garage that gave me the idea.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah that sounds good, i'm sure my dad has one too. I'll check it out. Thanks for the idea


----------



## tighidden (Jan 16, 2010)

yup


----------

